
Why the spec sheet method of buying a computer is dead - solipsist
http://www.technovia.co.uk/2011/05/why-the-spec-sheet-method-of-buying-a-computer-is-dead.html
======
bartonfink
For people who care more about the experience of what they buy than their
actual purchase, specs really don't matter. You can't force someone to value
substance over style once they've made up their minds.

